# Kinston, NC, SAMPSON, Male, 2-3 years old



## KrisNC (Aug 3, 2007)

Handsome adult white shepherd, picked up as stray. Sampson is very friendly with staff. He feels much more comfortable with women than with men at this time. He should probably not be placed with cats as he chased them on his first introduction. Sampson is also heartworm positive.

Contact 

[email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10917158


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kris - welcome to the forum!!

Hey all - this is another incredible volunteer who works her tail (no pun intended!) off to help these dogs. She can get them to a vet and even help arrange transport. Many of you will remember Smiley - the beautiful boy with the underbite. This is the shelter that he came from. Kris is terrific to work with and has helped countless animals into rescue!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Kris Welcome to the board.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## KrisNC (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Kinston, NC, SAMPSON, WGSD Male, 2-3 years old*



> Originally Posted By: KrisNCHandsome adult white shepherd, picked up as stray. Sampson is very friendly, playful and affectionate. We go on very spirited walks! He should probably not be placed with cats as he chased them on his first introduction. Sampson is also, unfortunately, heartworm positive. He is a wonderful boy! Transport help is available from shelter.
> 
> Contact
> 
> ...


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Kinston, NC, SAMPSON, WGSD Male, 2-3 years old*

Here's a beautiful picture of Sampson...










Kris - is he light HW+ or heavy? Good with other dogs? Any idea about kids? Neutered? Up to date on vaccinations? All questions that a rescue would be interested in - thanks!


----------



## KrisNC (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Kinston, NC, SAMPSON, WGSD Male, 2-3 years old*

Sampson is up to date on vaccines, he has had those with us. He is not neutered. I would classify him in the middle on heartworm. Not light, not heavy. He shows no problems around the other dogs, really doesn't pay much attention to them. He has been there long enough now that we can put him out in the exercise yard with someone. He does great with all of us now, at first he liked the girls who worked there best. He loves to go for walks, and I am working on cleaning up his coat, which he doesn't mind. A really nice boy! Except for his heartworms, someone took good care of him. Transport help is available to rescue from the shelter.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Wow is he ever handsome!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Just heard from Kris that Sam is still at the shelter. He's now being treated for HW. So he's neutered, up to date on vaccinations and now will be HW free. Hope that makes him more attractive to someone! Kris said he's a real sweetie...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

again, off page six and back to page one!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------

